# 1959 841 Ford Tractor



## digi (Sep 9, 2012)

I have a 1959 model 841 ford tractor

When we go to start up tractor with clutch pressed on, it automatically goes into gear. Not sure if its the clutch is fully broken or just a bar/bearing.


How could I fix this? Ive searched google but with no results.


----------



## ssprankle (Jul 11, 2012)

By automatically going into gear, do you mean the tractor starts to move? Or is it stuck in gear? You might buy a couple of manuals, they are available on eBay.


----------



## Dave41A (May 4, 2011)

If the tractor's been sitting a while, it could be the clutch disk is stuck/rusted to the pressure plate or flywheel. The clutch linkage could also be worn, so the clutch is still engaged even if the pedal is down.


----------

